# Need help planning a trip.



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife and I are planning a trip to North and South Carolina from Florida Oct 4-8th. I would like to get some good group rides done in the mountain. Can anyone offer up some suggestions for the Greenville, SC and Asheville, NC areas?


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*For Asheville area*

For the Asheville area contact, go to blueridgebicycleclub.org for weekly rides.


----------

